# merry-go-round, torbellino, ferris wheel



## Barbara S.

My dictionaries give "tiovivo" for merry-go-round and the text book I teach from (Bravo) gives "estrella" for ferris wheel. My friend who has just arrived from Mexico insists that these words are unknown in Mexico. He uses "carrusel" and "rueda de la fortuna". Are there any words for these rides that are understood in all or most Spanish speaking countries?
Thanks.


----------



## beatrizg

Hola Barbara!
In Colombia we use carrusel, but I think most of us also understand tiovivo. 

Regarding the wheel, we don't call it estrella nor rueda de la fortuna. I think we call it '"rueda de Chicago"! But I'm afraid this term is quite local.


----------



## lizy

These are the words we use in Spain:
merry-go-round=*tiovivo, caballitos * (though we understand carrusel too)
ferris wheel=*noria*
I don't know about Mexico, sorry.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Rayines

> *merry-go-round*


We say *calesita* in Buenos Aires.


----------



## beatrizg

Rayines said:
			
		

> We say *calesita* in Buenos Aires.


 
Hola Inés,
Nice word!

In order to help Barbara please let us know whether you in Argentina understand the word "carrusel".


----------



## Whisky con ron

En Venezuela se entienden todos estos:  Carrusel, tiovivo, "caballitos"...  La "ferris wheel" sería simplemente "la rueda", aunque "noria" se entiende.

Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

Interesante comparación de terminología... en Puerto Rico:
merry-go-round = los caballitos
ferris wheel = la estrella​
Saludos,
LN


----------



## Phryne

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola Inés,
> Nice word!
> 
> In order to help Barbara please let us know whether you in Argentina understand the word "carrusel".


 
Yo digo _calesita_ y entiendo _carrusel_, pero _tiovivo_ no la había escuchado en mi vida! 

Y "ferris wheel" no estoy muy segura cómo le decimos en Argentina ... _rueda de la fortuna_? Habrá alguien tan amable de recordármelo??


----------



## Consuelo

Phryne said:
			
		

> Yo digo _calesita_ y entiendo _carrusel_, pero _tiovivo_ no la había escuchado en mi vida!
> 
> Y no estoy muy segura cómo le decimos en Argentina ... _rueda de la fortuna_? Habrá alguien tan amable de recordármelo??


 
*ferris wheel: noria; calesita; "rueda de chicago" *
*carrusel *es mas comun que tiovivo me parece que se usa mas en España de ese modo y es una palabra mas "antigua" si es que se puede decir asi 
besos y conectense a su niñ@ interno!


----------



## asm

Barbara S. said:
			
		

> My dictionaries give "tiovivo" for merry-go-round and the text book I teach from (Bravo) gives "estrella" for ferris wheel. My friend who has just arrived from Mexico insists that these words are unknown in Mexico. He uses "carrusel" and "rueda de la fortuna". Are there any words for these rides that are understood in all or most Spanish speaking countries?
> Thanks.


 
Barbara:

I am from Mexico and I understand tiovivo; however, we use carrusel or caballitos more often.

ASM


----------



## Rayines

> Hola Inés,
> Nice word!
> 
> In order to help Barbara please let us know whether you in Argentina understand the word "carrusel".


Sí, Beatrizg, se entiende sólo en lenguaje literario, y tiovivo, como una españolísima expresión, pero acá se usa como ya dije.


----------



## Javier-Vega

I agree with asm. In Mexico "tiovivo" is understood only by a few people. But everybody understands "carrusel" and "caballitos".

Unfortunately, I don't remember any other alternative to "rueda de la fortuna" in Mexico. I had never heard the other options before.


----------



## Mad dog

Para Phryne (tarde pero seguro)

Y "ferris wheel" no estoy muy segura cómo le decimos en Argentina ... _rueda de la fortuna_? Habrá alguien tan amable de recordármelo?? 

*vuelta al mundo*

Bye


----------



## ruby rules

Mad dog said:
			
		

> Para Phryne (tarde pero seguro)
> 
> Y "ferris wheel" no estoy muy segura cómo le decimos en Argentina ... _rueda de la fortuna_? Habrá alguien tan amable de recordármelo??
> 
> *vuelta al mundo*
> 
> Bye


 
hola! creo que ferris wheels es lo que llamamos "vuelta al mundo".


----------



## Moritzchen

Mad-dog is the man!!! Sí, se llamaba (o se llama, yo ya no sé) vuelta al mundo. Sí en la región del Río de la Plata se entendería "carrusel", pero no por los chicos que se vuelven locos por subirse a la calesita y agarrar, el... cómo se llamaba?


----------



## Fernita

Sí, es la vuelta al mundo.
Y en la calesita, tratas de agarrar *la sortija*.


----------



## Askaks

Pues al *merry-go-round* aqui le llamamos= *Carrusel* o* Caballitos*
Aunque Tiovivo también se entiende (es una palabra más vieja).

Y para el *ferris wheel*= *La Rueda de la Fortuna*


----------



## robertov

En Uruguay se usaba calesita para el tiovivo y rueda gigante para Ferris wheel


----------



## Moritzchen

Fernita said:
			
		

> Sí, es la vuelta al mundo.
> Y en la calesita, tratas de agarrar *la sortija*.


 
I should have known that, if anyone knew it would be you.
Roberto: y también estaba el gusano... te acordás del gusano?


----------



## robertov

el gusano loco, seguro!


----------



## robertov

Pero las calesitas que yo conoci'a no teni'an sortija. Me entere que existi'a la sortija cuando llegue' a EEUU. Siempre pense' que era cosa de aca'. Ahora me vengo a enterar que en Argentina las calesitas tambie'n teni'an sortija!


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> I should have known that, if anyone knew it would be you.
> Roberto: y también estaba el gusano... te acordás del gusano?


 
Why me?  It took a few minutes to remember that word!!!!
First, *sonajero* came to my mind and then *pendorcho  *. Finally, I could remember ther right word *(sortija*).


----------



## Fernita

robertov said:
			
		

> Pero las calesitas que yo conoci'a no teni'an sortija. Me entere que existi'a la sortija cuando llegue' a EEUU. Siempre pense' que era cosa de aca'. Ahora me vengo a enterar que en Argentina las calesitas tambie'n teni'an sortija!


 
Siempre tuvieron la sortija,  .
Si la agarrabas, te ganabas una vuelta gratis.


----------



## Moritzchen

Sí, pero pobrecito robertito de niñito iba al parque rodó y no al italpark como vos. Pendorcho? Whachutalkingabout?


----------



## robertov

En Argentina, Fernita. En Uruguay pague' religiosamente por cada vuelta. Y no habi'a sortija. Que' injusticia!


----------



## robertov

Pendorcho, no suena como pendorcchio en italiano, que traducido quiere decir algo que cuelga y no quiero pensar lo que'?


----------



## robertov

Hey!!, Ustedes me quieren hacer llorar?


----------



## Moritzchen

No, pero si querés dale...


----------



## robertov

Que' teni'a el Italpark que le faltaba al Parque Rodo'? Aparte de la sortija, claro.


----------



## Moritzchen

El Italpark era una grasada y el Parque Rodó era una maravilla. Los viví a los dos de chico. Ah! Creo que en el parque rodó no había montaña rusa.


----------



## robertov

Despue's hubo montan~a rusa, pero era una tristeza.


----------



## juramaca

Yo si voy a llorar, por que No?
como olvidar el carrusel, la rueda de la fortuna, la casa de los espejos, el martillo, las sillas voladoras, el dulce de algodon, tiro al blanco, los futbolitos, ya me salil de el tema, but it doesn't matter, me acuerdo de un terreno baldio que año con año florecia por las noches con las luces neon, y se escuchaban hasta altas horas de la noche las melodias en vocinas descartonadas y chillonas. Sigo fuera de tema, pero como me estoy divirtiendo. Any way, en el norte de Cohahuila, Mexico, les llamavamos rueda de la fortuna y carrusel o caballitos, los otros nombres son nuevos para mi, pero me ubiera encantado igual subirme a esos juegos con otros nombres.

Saludos, sniff, sniff, ya estoy todo melancolico, donde esta mi mama!!!!!?

---------------------------------------------------------

Yo solo se que no he cenado.


----------



## lforestier

En Puerto Rico se dice Caballitos pero se entiende Carrusel. 
Para roller coster usamos Montaña Rusa. Ferris Wheel decimos estrella. Rueda de la Fortuna para nosotros es un juego que ponen en la ferias parecido a la ruleta del casino.


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> El Italpark era una grasada y el Parque Rodó era una maravilla. Los viví a los dos de chico. Ah! Creo que en el parque rodó no había montaña rusa.


 
Ay, Moritz, no me hagas enojar  . ¿¿El Italpark era una grasada?????
Y ¿dónde estaba el Parque Rodó? No oí hablar de eso en mi vida.
Lo único que conozco es Casa Rodó donde venden todo tipo de artículos como heladeras, televisores, lavarropas, etc.

ps/ Casa Rodó donde un peso vale do! lol


----------



## oriental

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> El Italpark era una grasada y el Parque Rodó era una maravilla. Los viví a los dos de chico. Ah! Creo que en el parque rodó no había montaña rusa.


Gracias Moritzchen..
Tenemos pero una chiquita, como dice robertov...tristeza.
Ché, bobby.."No te olvidés del pago si te vas pa´la ciudá ..."
Tá y disculpá.
Cuando vengan los llevo a ver.
¿ Los churros, rellenos o comunes ?
¿ Despuès a los autitos chocadores ?
Saludos


----------



## robertov

Felicitaciones Oriental: 500! Pense' que te habi'as perdido, pero estabas esperando para llegar al 500 con mucha audiencia - entre ellos yo, me siento honrado.


----------



## Fernita

robertov said:
			
		

> En Argentina, Fernita. En Uruguay pague' religiosamente por cada vuelta. Y no habi'a sortija. Que' injusticia!


 
Pobre Robertito, nada gratis de pequeñito.
Saludiños.


----------



## Fernita

robertov said:
			
		

> Felicitaciones Oriental: 500! Pense' que te habi'as perdido, pero estabas esperando para llegar al 500 con mucha audiencia - entre ellos yo, me siento honrado.


 
Me adhiero a congratularte por tus 500 posteos, muy interesantes por cierto, nada de tonterías.
Vamos Oriental, todavía.

Lamento que en Uruguay la calesita no tuviera *sortija. *
Saludos a todos y "Good show" como decía Tato Bores.


----------



## oriental

robertov said:
			
		

> Felicitaciones Oriental: 500! Pense' que te habi'as perdido, pero estabas esperando para llegar al 500 con mucha audiencia - entre ellos yo, me siento honrado.


 
Qué lo p**ió roberto!...si parece que fue ayer ! Gracias.
Abrazo grande y a la distancia.
Si seguimos así, asado... churros...
Fernita, La Muy Noble y Reconquistadora ciudad de San Felipe y Santiago, tiene el Parque Rodó, favor verlo por Google Earth.
Y un peso, no vale dó!


----------



## KateNicole

I'm a little confused, because to me, _carrusel _is carrousel, and carrousel is not the same as a merry-go-round.  For me, a carrousel usually involves horses or some other type of seat and is motorized and usually found at amusement parks and festivals.  A merry-go-round is a circular platform that rotates the same as a carrousel; however, someone must grab on and run around it in order to make it spin.  There are no seats and there is no motor.  They are found in playgrounds and are "man-powered."  Although the idea is similar, where I am from, I can assure you that _no on_e uses the two words (carrousel and merry-go-round) interchangeably, especially because the difference is huge for a child.  I suppose the distinction is not as common in other places in the world.
Merry-go-round:
http://home.earthlink.net/~jsmilner1/iowa3/merrygoround.jpg
Carrousel
http://www.grande-roue.com/location-maneges-carrousels/location-carrousel_2_etages.jpg


----------



## robertov

I think that you are right Kate, but I believe I heard the word 'merry-go-round' used interchangeably with carrousel in the US. I may be wrong, though. Someone please correct or confirm?


----------



## KateNicole

robertov,
I believe they are used interchangeably somewhere (but at least not here in Wisconsin) because when I did an image search of merry-go-round, many carrousels came up. I can assure you, though, that the distinction is important where I am from and that no one interchanges the name.  I honestly never knew a merry-go-round could be called a carrousel.


----------



## robertov

Asado y churros por supuesto, oriental, pero nunca antes de ir al Parque Rodo'. No va a ser la primera vez que los giros, cimbronazos, y las bajadas su'bitas tienen un mal efecto sobre un esto'mago lleno


----------



## robertov

Thank you, Kate. Now that you mentioned it, I remember that there was a time when I differentiated between merry-go-round and carrousel. Now I stopped using carrousel and I use, instead, merry-go-round. But I think that owes a lot to, among others, the Smithsonian: they call the carrousel on the Mall a merry-go-round. The word has probably degenerated.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yo me voy a dormir porque es tarde y ustedes, a varios husos al este de parranda! Si Ori, felicitations!!!!! Pero churros NO! Aunque no lo crean acá hay y los venden en la calle. 

Katie, I thought I was in agreement with you but then I asked Mr. Webster, and he says:
Main Entry: *mer·ry-go-round*


Pronunciation: 'mer-E-gO-"raund, -g&-
Function: _noun_
*1* *:* an amusement park ride with seats often in the form of animals (as horses) revolving about a fixed center
*2* *:* a cycle of activity that is complex, fast-paced, or difficult to break out of <the corporate _merry-go-round_>


----------



## PEF

Si yo digo _carrusel_ en México, ¿se entiende no?? Aquí decimos _calesita_, allí no lo entenderían, o si?


----------



## Karlaina

¡Hola, hola, foreros!

Siempre había usado la palabra "tiovivo" para _merry-go-round_, pero en un libro de niños, aparece como "el torbellino."  

Estoy curiosa, ¿en cuáles regiones se usa este término?


----------



## Handsome Dan

I've heard *carrusel* in Colombia and *tíovivo* in México.


----------



## lapachis8

Handsome Dan said:


> I've heard *carrusel* in Colombia and *tíovivo* in México.


 

Hi:
Tiovivo is hardly used in Mexico. It´s much more peninsular.
We use carrusel or "los caballitos".
Cheers


----------



## Mate

En la Argentina no usamos ninguna de las anteriores. 
Aquí se le dice "calesita".


----------



## lapachis8

Karlaina said:


> ¡Hola, hola, foreros!
> 
> Siempre había usado la palabra "tiovivo" para _merry-go-round_, pero en un libro de niños, aparece como "el torbellino."
> 
> Estoy curiosa, ¿en cuáles regiones se usa este término?


 
Me parece que no se trata de un merry-go-round, sino de otro juego mecánico en el que te sujetan de la cintura estando de pie en una estructura redonda que sobre un eje da vueltas y empieza a elevarse. Por la fuerza centrífuga, hay un momento en que estás como suspendido contra la estructura. No sé cómo se llama en inglés.
Saludos


----------



## aparejador

Merry-go-round sirve para las dos cosas en inglés:
http://home.earthlink.net/~jsmilner1/iowa3/merrygoround.jpg
y también:
http://cuboidal.org/photos/2005/08/01/IMG_7270-medium.jpg

El último también se le puede llamar 'carousel', en inglés


----------



## fenixpollo

lapachis8 said:


> Me parece que no se trata de un merry-go-round, sino de otro juego mecánico en el que te sujetan de la cintura estando de pie en una estructura redonda que sobre un eje da vueltas y empieza a elevarse. Por la fuerza centrífuga, hay un momento en que estás como suspendido contra la estructura. No sé cómo se llama en inglés.


Lo que describes se parece a una atracción de feria o de parque de diversión, como _the Tilt-a-Whirl_ o _the Gravitron_.  *Merry-go-round* es sinónimo de *carousel*.


----------



## lapachis8

fenixpollo said:


> Lo que describes se parece a una atracción de feria o de parque de diversión, como _the Tilt-a-Whirl_ o _the Gravitron_. *Merry-go-round* es sinónimo de *carousel*.


 

Fenixpollo:
Ándale, dos más para el vocabulario nuevo.
Saludines


----------



## Karlaina

Gracias por las respuestas.   

Pues, parece que hay disensión con respeto a lo que es un _merry-go-round_ en inglés, y, bueno, para mí, los términos _merry-go-round_ y _carousel_ no son sinónimos.

En mi región, el_ merry-go-round _era un juego que se encontraba en los patios de recreo junto con la subibaja, los columpios, el tobogán, etc...  Esto, para mí, era un "tiovivo".

Distintamente, un _carousel_ es una atración mecánica que se encuentra en las ferias de, por ejemplo, _Six Flags _o _Disney World. _Yo uso "los caballitos" para _carousel_, debido a que uno usualmente se sienta en un caballo (u otro animal) que sube y baja durante la vuelta que da el juego.  Hay música tocando en transfondo, etc...  (_Tilt-a-Whirl_ ya es otro juego muy distinto...)

Pues, habiendo dicho esto, mi pregunta se trataba del juego (sin animales y que no es mecánico) que se encuentra en el patio de recreo....

A ver si podemos clarificarlo un poco...

los caballitos = atracción mecánica (_carousel_) - término mexicano
carrusel = atracción mecánica (_carousel_) - término mexicano
tiovivo = juego de patio (_merry-go-round_) - término peninsular
torbellino = juego de patio (_merry-go-round_) - término de ????
calesita = ????? - término argentino

¡Les agradezco la ayuda!


----------



## Mate

Hola:

Esta es una de las imágenes que aparecen al buscar tiovivo (clic).
Esta otra imagen corresponde a un carrusel.

Ambas son atracciones mecánicas y equivalen a lo que en la Argentina conocemos como calesita.

Desconozco las denominaciones "los caballitos" y "torbellino".

Saludos


----------



## aparejador

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOg2wL9W_Vs

Sigo insistiendo que el nombre "Merry Go Round" no es únicamente la máquina sencilla en el 'patio de recreo' sino también se refiere al 'Carousel' de los caballitos.


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo con aparejador. Tal vez es una distinción regional o generacional. En el Oeste del os E.U., para los que crecimos después de los sesenta, _merry-go-round_ y _carousel_ son sinónimos.


----------



## Karlaina

¡Qué confuso!    Parece que en ambos idiomas hay diferentes conotaciones asociadas con estas palabras dependiendo de la región. 

Abajo resumo:

_A = atracción mecánica de feria
B = juego sencillo de patio

los caballitos = A, término mexicano
carrusel = A, término mexicano
tiovivo = A y B, término peninsular
torbellino = B, término de ????
calesita = A, término argentino_

Todavía falta que alguien comente sobre "torbellino" que es la palabra que me causaba problema originalmente.   ¿Hay alguien que sepa dónde  se usa este término? 

¡Gracias!


NOTA:
Estas páginas abajo contienen fotos de lo que yo (siendo del "Midwest" de los EE. UU.) considero un _merry-go-round_ y un "tiovivo," pero después de hacer unas búsquedas de google, veo que ambos términos se pueden usar para referirse a A o B.

http://www.primroseschool.org/merrygoround.jpg
http://www.ishav.org/photos/ey/tiovivo.jpg


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola.



tiovivo - Plataforma circular giratoria, con asientos con figuras de 
animales o vehículos, que se instala en las ferias: el niño se montó 
en uno de los caballos del tiovivo.

s.m.= carrusel.


*Aquí en Cuba le decimos: ''Los caballitos''.


----------



## Karlaina

Karlaina said:


> ¡Qué confuso!    Parece que en ambos idiomas hay diferentes conotaciones asociadas con estas palabras dependiendo de la región.
> 
> Abajo resumo:
> 
> _A = atracción mecánica de feria
> B = juego sencillo de patio
> 
> los caballitos = A, término mexicano *y cubano*
> carrusel = A, término mexicano
> tiovivo = A y B, término peninsular
> torbellino = B, término de ????
> calesita = A, término argentino_
> 
> Todavía falta que alguien comente sobre "torbellino" que es la palabra que me causaba problema originalmente.   ¿Hay alguien que sepa dónde  se usa este término?
> 
> ¡Gracias!
> 
> 
> NOTA:
> Estas páginas abajo contienen fotos de lo que yo (siendo del "Midwest" de los EE. UU.) considero un _merry-go-round_ y un "tiovivo," pero después de hacer unas búsquedas de google, veo que ambos términos se pueden usar para referirse a A o B.
> 
> http://www.primroseschool.org/merrygoround.jpg
> http://www.ishav.org/photos/ey/tiovivo.jpg



Gracias, CubanBoy.  

¿No hay nadie que comente sobre el uso de la palabra "torbellino" para referirse al juego de patio?


Es que, si no encuentro donde usan este término, prefiero no leerle a mi hijo este libro para que no aprenda un vocablo inútil.  (...o tal vez hago un cambio al texto...)

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Acá en *El Salvador*,creo que nadie entendería lo de tiovivo o torbellino. Para nosotros, es la "*rueda de caballitos*".


----------



## Karlaina

Karlaina said:


> ¡Qué confuso!    Parece que en ambos idiomas hay diferentes conotaciones asociadas con estas palabras dependiendo de la región.
> 
> Abajo resumo:
> 
> _A = atracción mecánica de feria
> B = juego sencillo de patio
> 
> los caballitos = A, término mexicano y cubano
> *rueda de caballitos = ?, término salvadoreño*
> carrusel = A, término mexicano
> tiovivo = A y B, término peninsular
> torbellino = B, término de ????
> calesita = A, término argentino_
> http://www.ishav.org/photos/ey/tiovivo.jpg



Gracias, Ayutuxte.    Agradezco la adición.  ¿Podría, Ud, clarificarme si usa este término para hablar de la atracción mecánica o para referirse al juego de patio?

¡Mil gracias!

**¿No hay nadie que sepa donde se usa "torbellino" para el juego de patio?**


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Karlaina:

Confirmo lo dicho, en *El Salvador*, "*rueda de caballitos*" es el nombre de la rueda mecánica, la misma que se le conoce como "*carrousel*" o "*tiovivo*" en otros países.

Saludes.


----------



## Karlaina

Karlaina said:


> _A = atracción mecánica de feria
> B = juego sencillo de patio
> 
> los caballitos = A, término mexicano y cubano
> *rueda de caballitos = A, término salvadoreño*
> carrusel = A, término mexicano
> tiovivo = A y B, término peninsular
> torbellino = B, término de ????
> calesita = A, término argentino_



Gracias, Ayutuxte.   

**¿No hay nadie que sepa dónde se usa "torbellino" para el juego de patio?**


----------

